# Thai: Boon Rak Sa! บุญรักษา



## apsicle

Hi everyone. I was watching a reality show last night when the host mentioned *Boon Rak Sa* (that's the way it sounds though) 

I think its a Thai Language but I don't know what that means. Anyone here who knows the meaning of that? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BODYholic

If it is in Thai language, 'rak'(รัก) is typically the transliteration of 'love' (verb). As in English, the usual suspect is '_someone_ loves _someone_'. Examples, 'Boon loves Sa', 'I love you', 'You love me' and etc.

In Thai, 'you' is transliterated as 'khoon' (คุณ). Could you have mistaken the subject 'Khoon' for 'Boon'?

Also, 'Chan' (ฉัน) means 'I' or 'me' which is used by female speaker under informal setting. Could 'chan' be 'sa' which you heard that night?

With limited clues, I'm afraid, you have to mix and match the few pronouns.


----------



## apsicle

BODYholic said:


> If it is in Thai language, 'rak'(รัก) is typically the transliteration of 'love' (verb). As in English, the usual suspect is '_someone_ loves _someone_'. Examples, 'Boon loves Sa', 'I love you', 'You love me' and etc.
> 
> In Thai, 'you' is transliterated as 'khoon' (คุณ). Could you have mistaken the subject 'Khoon' for 'Boon'?
> 
> Also, 'Chan' (ฉัน) means 'I' or 'me' which is used by female speaker under informal setting. Could 'chan' be 'sa' which you heard that night?
> 
> With limited clues, I'm afraid, you have to mix and match the few pronouns.


 

Great! Thank you so much *BODYholic*!


----------



## numsha

Hello, I'm Thai girl. 

For your question, Boon-rak-sa is a bit ancient word. Thai people believe if you do good deed you will got the good thing (Boon). 

For Rak-Sa, the meaning is "cure" so Boon rak sa means doing good, Boon will be take care of you. We normally use this when want to wish someone on something, ex. Letter footnote.

My english is not that good, hope you understand what I say. ^ ^

Gift


----------



## BODYholic

Sawadee khrub, Khun Numsha,

Welcome to the forum and really thank you so much for the correction. So the word should be Boon Raksaa (บุญรักษา) which is similar to 'Stay fine' in English. 
I only know the meaning of 'boon' which, as you said, means good deeds or merit. (We always say _tam boon_ in Thailand). I didn't know the Thai word 'raksaa'. After some online research, I learmed that it also means 'maintain', apart from 'cure'. This leads me to translate it to be 'Stay fine/safe/okay'. As in English, these are used primarily before parting or at the end of an informal mail.

Khawp khoon na khrub.    Hope to see you here more often na. 



numsha said:


> Hello, I'm Thai girl.
> 
> For your question, Boon-rak-sa is a bit ancient word. Thai people believe if you do good deed you will got the good thing (Boon).
> 
> For Rak-Sa, the meaning is "cure" so Boon rak sa means doing good, Boon will be take care of you. We normally use this when want to wish someone on something, ex. Letter footnote.
> 
> My english is not that good, hope you understand what I say. ^ ^
> 
> Gift


----------



## apsicle

numsha said:


> Hello, I'm Thai girl.
> 
> For your question, Boon-rak-sa is a bit ancient word. Thai people believe if you do good deed you will got the good thing (Boon).
> 
> For Rak-Sa, the meaning is "cure" so Boon rak sa means doing good, Boon will be take care of you. We normally use this when want to wish someone on something, ex. Letter footnote.
> 
> My english is not that good, hope you understand what I say. ^ ^
> 
> Gift


 
Thanks a lot *numsha*!  I actually heard it in Survivor Philippines that was shot there in Thailand. The host mentioned it after the elimination round. Anyway, I really appreciate that. Thank you so much guys!


----------



## Watt

Boon Rak Sa!, บุญรักษา means "God bless!" or "May the merit protect you!"


----------



## rinaswan

Watt said:


> Boon Rak Sa!, บุญรักษา means "God bless!" or "May the merit protect you!"


Agreed.
It's kinda old fashioned, and used when an adult speaks to a younger one. Never say it to someone older.


----------



## nuiosk

rinaswan said:


> Agreed.
> It's kinda old fashioned, and used when an adult speaks to a younger one. Never say it to someone older.


 

Absolutely correct!!

Easy to compare "Boon Rak Sa" with  "May the force be with you"

Hope this helps


----------



## apsicle

Thank you guys. 
Is it gonna be the same as "*May the good spirits protect you"?* 

Appreciate all your inputs.


----------

